# Plastic bag sucked into AC!



## sjane1965 (3 mo ago)

While changing the filter in my AC, the plastic bag from the new filter got sucked into the open unit when it happened to cycle on. I can hear it flapping in the unit which makes me think it didn't get too far and I might be able to reach it before it turns loose and does major damage. Please help me get this out! Pics of my unit are attached. Thank you in advance for any help you can give me!


----------



## bobber (Jun 24, 2021)

Turn the unit off preferably turn the breaker off and call a professional to get the bag out before it can get so far as to block the evaporator. This is not a job for a homeowner and could get into the ductwork where it can block airflow.


----------

